# What do you prefer - fantasy or science fiction?



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

A study to confirm my theory.


----------



## Allium (Oct 17, 2009)

Movies? Games? Books? Looking on what I have it depends on media.


----------



## Make It So (Sep 5, 2012)

Some science fiction is pure fantasy. Technically I have no preference between the two.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

In all forms of media, I like a little bit of both. However, I'm partial to writing science fiction rather than fantasy. I would rather explain (in as much detail as possible) how something strange exists (and how it works) than chalk it up to some magic or supernatural entities. Actually, I like it even more when the two are mixed together in a sense: 'angels' and 'demons' are explained as either some sort of advanced alien race, androids, or an illusion created by a brilliant mastermind.

Science fiction that takes mythology outside of it's traditional mythical context are the best in my view: Stargate SG-1, Andromeda, Knowing, and the Indiana Jones series of films are all excellent examples of myth being represented in sci-fi. Sure, they sometimes stray into the (in my opinion) cliched 'magic' element, but they still manage to explain a lot while keeping things fantastic. To me, understanding something actually makes it more fantastic. In real life, if I understood something, I would be less afraid and more fascinated by it; if I knew nothing about it, I would admittedly fear it. That's why I have a drive to try and understand anything and everything with the belief that one day, humans can overcome their limitations and understand just about anything they are willing to work for.

But in terms of sheer entertainment, both sci-fi and fantasy work. roud:


----------



## kohitsuji (Jun 13, 2012)

Assuming we're talking about novels here, fantasy. On the other hand I enjoy a lot of sci-fi TV/movies. My parents practically raised me on Star Wars and Star Trek.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I like both, but I voted for Science Fiction. I'm a sucker for dystopian novels.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I generally like both, but I voted for Fantasy. I assume that fantasy includes dragons and other supernatural stuff, including horror monsters like vampires and demons, so yeah, that.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I like a nice mix of both, but it depends on my mood. Depending on the type, I don't want any fantasy in my dystopian novels, but I don't see how it wouldn't work, like magical oppression, for instance. I really like a mix of magic and science, but generally I'm more drawn to the fiction that focuses less on detail whether magic or science. I much prefer a good literary dystopian novel than a space opera, though the idea of such universes as the Mass Effect or Philip K. Dick's Bladerunner/ DADES is also exciting. I feel weird admitting it, but I'm quite the Victorian Fantasy fan. It feels like I'm admitting to enjoying Harlequin Romances, though it surely isn't that bad. So, I guess I prefer historical fantasy or futuristic science fiction... I suppose I'm very limited in either category. 

I heard an interesting theory on science-fiction versus fantasy, where the world is set determines its definition. If the world is outside of our own reality it leans more toward fantasy, supposedly. Level of detail also effects its determination. Of course, there can be science fiction with vampires, or fantasy with spaceships, or a combination of both with neither vampires or spaceships.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

Your sample size is still rather small. Perhaps if you could 30 people to vote, then your numbers would be more reliable, though I don't even think that is true, given the high numbers of introverts compared to extraverts represented on this site.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

So this poll is designed only concerning gender and not personality type?

I voted Sci-Fi because many books I've loved fall under that category, but I enjoy both genres, depending on what it is... There's crap and there's gold in both categories.


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

soya said:


> So this poll is designed only concerning gender and not personality type?
> 
> I voted Sci-Fi because many books I've loved fall under that category, but I enjoy both genres, depending on what it is... There's crap and there's gold in both categories.


I made the same thread in the INTP forum but I want to see the general results, not just of one type.
And yeah, I mean the concept of sci-fi/fantasy, not just books or movies.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am more Sci-Fi then Fantasy, but I like both.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

It depends on how well written they are. ^_^ I'll take a well written sci-fi novel (or film or anything) over a "just okay" or poorly written fantasy novel (or film or anything). And I'll take a well written fantasy novel over a "just okay" or poorly written sci-fi novel. 

Now, if it is in between a well written sci-fi novel and a well written fantasy novel, it depends. What am I in the mood for? What am I trying to get out of it?

Oh yeah, and I predict that there might be a slight tendency for females to prefer fantasy, more so than males. Not sure why. Just a guess.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Strong preference for sci-fi.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

Fantasy. Always fantasy.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Fantasy. 

I read to escape the real world so I like more fantastical, unrealistic things in my books/movies. Something that plays with my Ni and Fi.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Fantasy.


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

Fantasy. I'm not terribly concerned with _how_ a reality in a fictional story exists, but rather what results that reality produces. I like stories in both genres, though.


----------



## akaskar (Nov 13, 2012)

I love both OMG. Why didn't you make it Science Fiction, Fantasy vs Sentimental Novels? :tongue: I would have no problems with such a poll=)


----------



## vbcxnmz (Oct 3, 2012)

I really wish there was an option here for both. I love the lack of inhibitions presented with the fantasy genre, but it becomes even more attractive when one can take that fantasy concept and apply to it a sense of logic and scientific explanation. So for example, rather than just writing a fantasy novel about magic and mythical creatures, _explain _the magic and _explain_ the creatures. Have it make sense, combine the genres.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

ugh sci fi because I'm a huge nerd


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

BOTH! When it comes to books & movies, I always tell people that my fav genre is Sci-fi/Fantasy cause they're interrelated technically & they're awesome! If I HAD to choose though, it would be Science Fiction.... seriously, that took me 5 minutes to finish that sentence, & it was extremely difficult. So, I voted Science Fiction.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Neuroticon said:


> A study to confirm my theory.


What is this theory of yours?


----------

